# Smells like pond



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

My golden swim daily in our 4-acre pond when they get out I rinse them off with the garden hose. That doesn't seem to get rid of the pain smell, after they dry the house smells like pond. I was wondering if there's any tricks so that I don't have to shampoo them every time to get this aroma out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can try rinsing them in Bragg's organic apple cider vinegar, let it sit for a few minutes then rinse off. 

Or you can mix a spray bottle of 3 parts water to one part Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar and spray it on their coats then brush through. No rinsing is needed. 

The Braggs neutralizes the odor, if you're going to use this it has to be the Braggs Organic AC Vinegar. 

If this doesn't work, then a bath will be needed. 

If the dogs smell from swimming in the pond, it could be from high levels of bacteria in the water. Dogs can also get sick from the bacteria. You may want to check or have the pond water checked.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you so much, I will do both!


----------

